# What do you guys think?



## drave199 (Dec 27, 2012)

i just wanted to see what you guys think of the new mirror less cameras like the Panasonic G5? i am a beginner to photography (but did take a class in high school 5 years ago, but with older SLR's) and know very little. my main mission is to just take picture as a hobby but want to take quality pictures and get better at it. 

i have been looking at the t3i or maybe the D5100.

But tell me what guys think of the mirror less cameras and your thought at what i should choose.


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2012)

*>>>> Moved to the* *Mirrorless Camera* *forum &#8203;<<<<*


----------



## ann (Dec 27, 2012)

I have an OMD-Em5 and love it.


----------



## nycphotography (Dec 27, 2012)

Gx1, D5100, t31, alpha 35.

All around $450.  Can't go wrong with any of them.

The Gx1 is smaller, smaller sensor (2x vs 1.5x), more portable, pocketable (with the Panny w/ 20mm lens), and works with a wider range of legagy (old fashioned manual focus) lenses (via adapters), and it lacks a built in viewfinder (tradeoff is it fits in a pocket).

The Gx1 is an artsy fartsy experience compared the other 3, which will either really turn you on or really turn you off.

The other 3 are traditional APS DSLR cameras, and you should pick whichever you will likely get the best local support with.

The other mirrorless cameras (Nikon, Sony, Samsung, Fuji), while ok cameras, are less developed as systems than the Panasonic and Olympus mirrroless models.  and they dont have that "works with any lens you can adapt to it) artsy fartsyness.


----------

